# The end of the Audi TT!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Thank fuck I was bankrupted and had to sell my TT when I did.

If I did still have it I think I'd either sell it for a fiver, or give it away, rather than be associated with some other owners.

What ever fucking next:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=93449


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

lol, how did i know to look straight here. just breathe and remember you dont own one anymore and now you know why!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Another fad :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: It made me laugh Fucking hell thats twice in one day I have agreed with you TT2BMW :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTej said:


> lol, how did i know to look straight here. just breathe and remember you dont own one anymore and now you know why!


You're just too much of a diplomat to say what you're thinking mate! :wink:

Go on, be brave. Tell him what you *really* think of it. :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > lol, how did i know to look straight here. just breathe and remember you dont own one anymore and now you know why!
> ...


lol

at the end of the day its his car so im happy for him to do as he wishes. if it was mt car, there wouldnt be a discussion. :roll:

mate, you really do make me smile, and as the weather is so shit your making the day a little bit easier to deal with.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Why thank you kind Sir.

I am that little bit of sunshine that everyone so craves at the moment!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

That's actually quite a good idea - IMHO. Perhaps we could get a group buy going, and get someone to design some really good-looking blank buttons?

It could lead to all sorts of similarly neat mods.

Like what you could put in someone's head who didn't have it all filled up with a brain.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Like what you could put in someone's head who didn't have it all filled up with a brain.


So do tell us what you put in that empty cavity of yours then! Have you a tube that connects your arse to it so that it fills with shit direct?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Like what you could put in someone's head who didn't have it all filled up with a brain.
> ...


That's a little bit better.

But still lacking in originality.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


>


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Why don't you two get a room? :lol:  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Thank fuck I was bankrupted and had to sell my TT when I did.
> 
> If I did still have it I think I'd either sell it for a fiver, or give it away, rather than be associated with some other owners.
> 
> ...


That is a bellend of a thing to do to any car, never mind a TT, but then again, all marques suffer from it, Ive seen some ghastly Golf's like yours with neon windscreen squirters and christ knows what else glued onto them. Hardly speaks for all TTs and their owners although as I said, you would have to be a bellend to actually do it.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Why don't you two get a room? :lol:  [smiley=whip.gif]


Do you want to watch ?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Why don't you two get a room? :lol:  [smiley=whip.gif]


Get a room with an unoriginal consultant, (with a company logo that looks like a wheelchair and that has a shite website :? ), and who plays guitar to amuse himself when not finding other things to do with his hands!









No thanks!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wheelchair?

I thought it was 2 question marks having a little 'bum fun'.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Whatever it is, professional don't you think? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

"We do also undertake â€œtake-awayâ€ projects "

Can you go and grab me a KFC, Tony?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Hurtful, so hurtful.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm a curious girl. I still wouldn't mind watching? :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Hurtful, so hurtful.


Fish'n'chips?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> "We do also undertake â€œtake-awayâ€ projects "
> 
> Can you go and grab me a KFC, Tony?


 :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Possibly not completely correct, politically, but for some reason, I thought of you ...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Who's arguing? I'm trying to get my dinner!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

jampott said:


> Who's arguing? I'm trying to get my dinner!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ah... my favourite Norwegian delicacy!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Dotti said:


> I'm a curious girl. I still wouldn't mind watching? :lol:


Your rude or at least you imagination is. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ratty said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a curious girl. I still wouldn't mind watching? :lol:
> ...


Or it might be I just say things wrong whilst thinking about something else :lol:  :wink:


----------

